# Is this a fair rate being offered?



## 1stchoice (Dec 29, 2007)

Morning guys,
Just wondering what some of you have been doing production painting for. The rate being offered is $1.25 per heated sqft. 
Dont know of this is to low or not. I would have to purchase the materials out of this cost from there specified distributor. Stating the average home is 1800 sqft heated. Interiors will be one wall color with with white ceilings,baseboards, and casings. Outside paint will generally consist of brick mold around front doors,garage doors, and back door when applicable 
All advice will be appreciated. I have done production painting in the past but it has been a while, just dont know if this price is to low.
thanks.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So, if I understand you, you will get paid $2250 for interior _and_ exterior of a 1800 sf home? And you buy materials out of that? I personally wouldn't touch that at all.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> So, if I understand you, you will get paid $2250 for interior _and_ exterior of a 1800 sf home? And you buy materials out of that? I personally wouldn't touch that at all.


Pro

I think he is a remodeler and this is the paint quote he has received from a painter?? If so, grab it, get it in contract form and make the painter execute at that price! 

But seriously, it is the builder/GC/remodeling contractor's (often shirked) responsibility to make sure that sub numbers being presented are realistic and can be met. If they have been in the business and have any concept of job costing previous projects, they should know when something seems too good to be true. Rarely do they speak up when its too low!

This pricing seems doubtful.


----------



## 1stchoice (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry top coat should have given more details. This price is what was being offered to the contractor, I was entertaining the thought of doing some production painting, but, as you all have clarified for me these prices are way to low.
Again I do mostly remodeling and therefore repainting usually in occupied homes, but I did not think that the production guys_-legitimate companies, paying taxes and so on_, were doing production painting at those prices,
if so I know I will stay farrrr away from this market.
Thanks for the input


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah, paint and sundries could be anywhere on that one
I came up with at least $500, that doesn't leave much


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

Id might take it if the 2250 was labor only, and they throwed in lunch! mabey..


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ouch...not sure what state your in..... that sounds like prices from 10-12 years ago....but there will always be someone to do it for that...


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

1stchoice...
That IS a production rate that was thrown out on the table a month or so ago, here in CA... Same job description, pretty much.

I couldn't make it at that rate...

Of course, there's NO production, now!


----------



## mattysoftball (May 7, 2008)

We'll thats great rate where I am from I am a rep and I have guys doing production work at are you ready ??
.90 cents a square ft
20 years ago pricing
This is no bs


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you guys serious? Pricing by s.f. of foot print? That would work well if you were painting floors.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

mattysoftball said:


> We'll thats great rate where I am from I am a rep and I have guys doing production work at are you ready ??
> .90 cents a square ft
> 20 years ago pricing
> This is no bs


How many illegals? Or do you check (or care?)? How do people expect somebody to make a living at that? (another reason not to do new construction)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> How many illegals? Or do you check (or care?)? How do people expect somebody to make a living at that? (another reason not to do new construction)


That is why I don't much care for production painting. Custom New Construction is different and pays alot better. CNC, I push for over $5 psqft. Then again, it is all dependant on what products are being used and what the SoW is. SQFT pricing is never the same for CNC.... But $5 is a starting place. :thumbsup:

I'm just finishing up on a couple rowhomes and in the end it will be about $7.15 psqft. The GC has made things challenging, like painting the mill package after the walls are painted, they could have been installed first then sprayed and the prep for the walls to be painted would have been less materials and time. He has also added work to the project (Stained stair railings and treads). This all cost more.. The original quote for the interior was about $2.20 psqft (walls, ceilings and mill work, NO doors), it has now gone up considerably... I think he likes our work and flexibility... :whistling2::thumbsup:

I always encourage more work! The staining had alot to do with my confindence of a great product in the end and so far.. so good! The theme of the interior is really turning out well. Pictures in a couple weeks on another topic I started a while back concerning these rowhomes: http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1492

J


----------



## endingman (Jul 3, 2008)

I am about to paint two normal-sized garage doors with RustOleum paint. I'm wondering how much I should charge per door. I thought about charging 350 for the entire job, minus $70 to pay for paint leaving me with 280. Is $140 a decent price per door?


----------



## jd6387 (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know where you're located, but here in Dallas, they get .50 per sq ft. PER coat and 1.25 PER linear foot for trim. Includes labor and material. Now, that's our commercial work. Residential Re-Paints are different. Easiest way to figure down this away.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

1stchoice said:


> Morning guys,
> Just wondering what some of you have been doing production painting for. The rate being offered is $1.25 per heated sqft.


This isn't a bad rate if it's only interior walls and ceilings before the trim package installation.

The trim package needs a price of it's own.

Exterior also needs it's own price.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> ouch...not sure what state your in..... that sounds like prices from 10-12 years ago....but there will always be someone to do it for that...


Ha Ha, I just lost a job to a 99 Cents a sqft painter. 
I call him the 99 cent guy. Then I just herd the orientals here are charging 50 cents. 
If only I could


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Tmrrptr said:


> Of course, there's NO production, now!


I just did some costumer service on one of the head honchos from a big builder out of San Deigo. He said "Gabe can you get me your rep #, years ago they used to give me free paint" I thought ya, your were building thousand of houses then, now there lucky to be doing 5 houses a year...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

OK! this thread is pissing me off got to check out of this one


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

this thread makes me sad  and head hurt at the same time :blink:


----------



## Calco (Apr 17, 2009)

man that is a terrible offer... I hope you were smart and listened to the guys above!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Old thread that has surfaced back up.


----------

